# nslookup does not come with FreeBSD 10.1 Release



## bsduni (Mar 19, 2015)

Just now I installed FreeBSD 10.1 Release with all the source files, ports, etc, etc from a DVD (every possible option was selected).

After installation tried to verify the network connectivity with `ping <hostname>` and received `ping: cannot resolve <hostname>: Host name lookup failure`. Network connectivity is fine and `ping <ipaddress>` was successful. So obviously the issue is with `nslookup` and confirmed by `nslookup <hostname>` returning `nslookup: Command not found.`

So tried to port install dns bind-tools as follows:

```
# cd /usr/ports/dns/bind-tools
# make install clean
===> Building/installing dialog4ports as it is required for the config dialog
===>  Cleaning for dialog4ports-0.1.5_2
===> Skipping 'config' as NO_DIALOG is defined
===>  License BSD2CLAUSE accepted by the user
===>  dialog4ports-0.1.5_2 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - not found
===>  Verifying install for /usr/local/sbin/pkg in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
===> Skipping 'config' as NO_DIALOG is defined
===>  License BSD2CLAUSE accepted by the user
=> pkg-1.3.8.tar.xz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/portmgr/pkg-  1.3.8.tar.xz
fetch: http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/portmgr/pkg-1.3.8.tar.xz: No  address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://distcache.us-east.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/port  mgr/pkg-1.3.8.tar.xz
fetch: http://distcache.us-east.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/portmgr/pkg-1.3.8.ta  r.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://distcache.eu.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/portmgr/p  kg-1.3.8.tar.xz
fetch: http://distcache.eu.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/portmgr/pkg-1.3.8.tar.xz:  No address record
....
....
fetch: http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/pkg-1.3.8.tar.xz: No address  record
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/dns/bind-tools
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/dns/bind-tools
```

Similarly `portsnap` commands also fail as DNS resolution does not work.

I am wondering why "nslookup" is not included in the first instance as part of the installation of FreeBSD 10.1 Release (as all older versions do), and/or whether I am the only one facing such 'Chicken-and-egg' problem.

Any simple solution to move forward (fixing nslookup)?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ljboiler (Mar 19, 2015)

See the Release Notes for FreeBSD 10.0:  `nslookup` was removed from the base system with that release, replaced with the `host` command.

It appears that you have a DNS configuration problem, something separate from network connectivity.


----------



## bsduni (Mar 19, 2015)

I did not know that `nslookup` is no longer there and thank you ljboiler for enlightening me. 

Got mislead by the `ping: cannot resolve <hostname>: Host name lookup failure` output, and subsequent `nslookup: Command not found.`

And, all mighty Google also did not give any clue when I searched for "FreeBSD 10.1 + nslookup: Command not found" within its first page.

DNS server address given during the installation has got commented out within /etc/resolv.conf. Removed the commenting (#) and it works fine. 

Thanks again.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2015)

The reason it's removed is because it's actually part of BIND. As BIND was removed from the base so did tools like nslookup and dig. If you really need/want them you can install dns/bind-tools.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 19, 2015)

There is also drill(1) in base for this now.


----------

